# For you mustang lovers. A lot discouraged.



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

aharlov said:


> Now - I know this will sound like stupid and dramatic but - I just want to cry. Who am I kidding? I DID cry! There are other mustangs available through the BLM online adoption, that I could pick up in NY, but my barn doesn't meet the requirements for an ungentled mustang.
> 
> Don't feel bad for being upset over such a huge disappointment. It hurts when something you've got your heart set on doesn't work out. The BLM does offer adoptions on gentled yearlings/2 year olds and even some green broke older horses that wouldn't be subject to the same housing requirements as an unhandled one.
> 
> ...


Just for an example, this filly is only a yearling (and not one I'd likely pick due to her conformation...I don't like her legs and feet), but she's been handled enough that they should let her go to just about anyone with safe and solid fencing.
Sorrel filly

I went through the process of being approved for internet adoption a couple of years ago, but I just can't remember the requirements for a gentled horse. Let me see if I can find them.

Okay, for yearlings and gentled horses, you only need a 5 foot fence. If you didn't have that type of fencing currently, you could buy pipe panels enough to make a pen and still not spend as much as those other folks are wanting.

It's usually Mantle Ranch that has the gentled/trained mustangs for adoption, though they don't have any started under saddle for _this_ adoption. They had 5 or 6 available last time and you can sometimes watch videos of the horses at their website.

You might just want to keep an eye on their online adoption site for gentled horses or yearlings that have the requirements that are easier to meet.

It may take a bit of time, but at least you can browse their site and know in advance exactly what they are going to have available...all the while keeping your ear to the ground closer to home too, just in case one comes available.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I have already explained to you that there will be MANY mustangs up for adoption in NJ, the beginning of august. If you really want a mustang, why not follow the trainers' threads-there are many on FB, and go watch them go and choose one or 2 to bid on. You May get one for $1500, if you are lucky-some do go for more than that, but at least they are trained to a decent level, and you will now what they are capable of, as well as the trainer who trained them if you have an issue. Seems to me you were just stuck on those mustangs and are not really open to other possibilities. You may even have a mustangs trainer who is competing close to you. I know of a couple in NY, and one in NJ.....as well as several not far away, since they pick up the mustangs in Va and compete in NJ. If you want more info, I will be glad to give it to you, otherwise, don't whine about it. You CAN have a mustang if you really want one. You just have to try.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh-BTW-the mustang million horses-just FYI, STARTED at $125. Totally untouched my trainer got his for $3K. Second highest price there. So none of them were cheap. Yes, if you have the facilities you can get one for $125, BUT will then spend the $$ on training. I can say my trainer charges $850/mo.....so add it up. 

I don;t know how much the less expensive ones sold for at the auction after the competition last year, but you get what you pay for. THe less expensive ones were most likely the ones who were buckers, etc.


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

When I was shopping for my first horse last year, I fell head-over-heels in love with a mare, set up right of first refusal (I had to travel that weekend and planned on buying her after a vet check the following Monday)... and Saturday morning received a call that she was sold out from under me.  I know that feeling of loss, especially when you're dead-set on what seems like the perfect horse. But a few weeks later I found my boy Jax, same price with more training and just the biggest heart. Don't be discouraged! You'll find your partner!


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Too bad I am in Florida! I would love another mustang to train! 

The last mustang I trained was already being ridden walk-trot-canter on trail rides (past lawn mowers, dogs etc) within about 3 months of me getting him. He was probably one of the easiest horses I have ever trained. As mustangs they don't have any bad habits you have to unteach them! I have been wanting to get another one ever since. I don't know why people think they are worthless. A horse like him, that anyone can ride, that never takes a bad step or spooks is worth a million. FYI: they paid $25 for him the day after the auction since no one bid on him. 

When I sent him home, they put on a cinch that pinched him raw. Instead of acting up, he just refused to move. They called me asking what was wrong, I went over to check on him, and he had a cinch sore. How many horses with 3 months training would react like that? Not many I bet... 

I would try contacting your nearest mustang club and see what they have for sale near you. It can't be that hard to get one!
Find a Mustang Club - The Mustang Source

If you really want to have fun with training your own, you could get one from auction. It is better to go to the auction yourself than buy online. The one I went too let you come and look at the horses the day before. If you stand real quietly by the rail, the more curious ones will come up and sniff you/examine you- Those are the ones I would pick for training as they are already curious about people. You also want to avoid any lameness/club footed/ other issues and the only way to do that is by seeing them in person! 

For your budget, there is no reason why you can't get an untrained one and find a trainer for it. As for the fencing requirements, I don't think anyone ever checks- if they'll sell them to slaughter, what makes you think they will actually check your fences? Lots of people have really tall roundpens that may work in a pinch, if you are concerned about the horse jumping out. 

They are picky about you picking up the horse in a cattle trailer though. 

Good luck! And keep looking!


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

I really don't know why everyone is saying you need a trainer. I had plenty of horse experience but had never actually trained a horse when I got my 5 year old , BLM , very wild mustang. As long as you have some good common sense, plenty of patience, & are safe & smart about it, i think alot of people can do it themselves. I darn sure don't recomend it for an inexperienced person!, but if you have the time & patience for it, its a great experience! & something that not a whole lotta people can say they have done!


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Don't get too discouraged, something else will come along and you will be so thankful things fell through with the first gelding! I've been there, and yes been in tears because what I had my heart set on didn't work out. I had been completely discouraged and ready to give up looking all together and then I found my mare last week. She is soooo much better than what I ever imagined I would get. The more I get to know her, the more I feel like a sort of stole her for the price I paid lol! 
You will find something don't worry!


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

The link 4Horses posted is for Ford mustangs :lol: I've been looking for an actual mustang horse club in my area, and all that keeps coming up is a ford club my dads a member of, so it gave me quite a chuckle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the encouragement!

As for going to an actual adoption site, it's pretty near impossible for me because they don't have any in New England (at least not this year). 

franknbeans - I have been in contact with Emma via facebook about the NJ Mustang Makeover, she hasn't gotten back to me since my last message. I am still more partial to geldings. Most of the horses on the NJ Mustang Makeover site seem to be wanted by their trainers (at least the ones that are posting most of the things seem to be wanted already?). But that is definitely a route I can take! I would have to find someone with a stock trailer willing to drive down to NJ.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Well-they will all be mares this year, at least in NJ. Not sure what you messaged her about, but she is SUPER busy, with kids, 2 mustangs to train and a training barn to run. I will say that some trainers bid on their own horses every year, and many are sold.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, I'm not sure what your budget is, but mustangs are a dime a dozen the further west you go -- even the ones that are under saddle. Have you considered paying transport for a saddle trained mustang further west who is being sold for less?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

How about this one? Might be worth looking into.

6yo Mustang | Buy this Horse at Equine.com


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

smrobs - you said they may have older broke horses? Or gentled ones? Do you know if they would still transport to NY for pick up?


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

Eolith - I was wondering how much the transport would cost. I contacted on transport on a mustang page on Facebook, and they woman never got back to me. But if it's cross country, couldn't it be thousands?


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks franknbeans for the link!


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

If you haven't already, join the group called Adopt a Living Legend on Facebook. If you share your mustang-longing woes there, I can guarantee that people will go above and beyond to help you find the perfect match. Plus, there's a lot of people rehoming their mustangs there.


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

Eolith said:


> If you haven't already, join the group called Adopt a Living Legend on Facebook. If you share your mustang-longing woes there, I can guarantee that people will go above and beyond to help you find the perfect match. Plus, there's a lot of people rehoming their mustangs there.


Eolith - I am a part of that group, and I have posted haha! That is how I found the woman that was selling the buckskin appy, but then was asking more than I expected.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

aharlov said:


> smrobs - you said they may have older broke horses? Or gentled ones? Do you know if they would still transport to NY for pick up?


Yes, sometimes they do have older started and/or younger gentled horses for adoption.

Right now they've just got the one filly that's gentled (not ridden as she's only a yearling but), but in their last adoption, they had 5 or 6 horses ranging in age from 3 to 7, that were broke to ride. Some only had 30 days, others had 70+ rides on them.

I would _assume_ that they would still transport to a satellite site just as if it was a wild one, but you'd need to ask them.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

aharlov said:


> Eolith - I am a part of that group, and I have posted haha! That is how I found the woman that was selling the buckskin appy, but then was asking more than I expected.


In that case, have you seen the bay mustang in Iowa going for $700? Looks like he's pretty well broke. Again, I don't know your budget... but shipping might not be too horrific if you play your cards right.


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

So I have offers from people in CT to gentle and help start saddle training if I get one from the Internet adoption. Not sure if that is the route I will take, but I guess I would have to decide soon as bidding starts in 2 days! 

Otherwise, I have heard mustang mares may not be very marish. If that's the case, NJ mustang makeover may be the solution. 

I'm 5'8", so I'm hoping for a mustang at least 15hh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

The ones I have seen from this years group of mares seem to be stocky and will take up a lot of leg that way......but close to that height.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Shipping is not as expensive as you would think if you found something in the western states. Try contracting Johnson Horse Transport in Pa. They do weekly trips out west and you can get cheap rates to fill their trailer if its close to their route back. We had goats shipped from Colorodo, yes I know its goats, but we used up two large box stalls on the semi that could have been used for horses and they only charged us $500.


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

I would be nervous I would get the horse and it would be lame, or something you can't tell from pictures. How safe is it to buy sight unseen?


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

My guy came through the WHIP (Wild Horse Inmate Program). Although I live here in Colorado, it may be a resource for you~ https://www.coloradoci.com/serviceproviders/whip/

Here's a transport company (also located here in Colorado) that I highly recommend. They ship anywhere in the US and have beautiful vans, cameras, scheduled horse hotel stops, etc.
Nation-Wide Horse Transportation, Inc: Equine Hauling

Good luck! With determination anything is possible


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

Boo Walker said:


> My guy came through the WHIP (Wild Horse Inmate Program). Although I live here in Colorado, it may be a resource for you~ https://www.coloradoci.com/serviceproviders/whip/
> 
> Here's a transport company (also located here in Colorado) that I highly recommend. They ship anywhere in the US and have beautiful vans, cameras, scheduled horse hotel stops, etc.
> Nation-Wide Horse Transportation, Inc: Equine Hauling
> ...


Thanks!!! I think for the WHIP program you need to be present to purchase a horse  my favorite choice in yesterday's auction only went for $800! So cheap!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

If you buy a horse sight unseen, you call a vet and have them do a lameness check. Although for you, it may be worth a trip to a different state to find one already broke. For around here, you can get a horse that trail rides, and is rather quiet for about $500. That is why I was so surprised that you were willing to pay thousands! 

I think this was the link I meant to put earlier. Sorry about that!
Wild Horse and Burro Groups & Registries

What about these guys? I like Coal. He looks pretty!
Pet Search Results: Adoptable Mustang Horse Pets in Methuen, MA: Petfinder
Hopefully the link works, but if not search mustang with your area code.


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

4horses said:


> If you buy a horse sight unseen, you call a vet and have them do a lameness check. Although for you, it may be worth a trip to a different state to find one already broke. For around here, you can get a horse that trail rides, and is rather quiet for about $500. That is why I was so surprised that you were willing to pay thousands!
> 
> I think this was the link I meant to put earlier. Sorry about that!
> Wild Horse and Burro Groups & Registries
> ...


I like Coal a lot, and I have been in contact with Mona Jerome from that rescue, but it's like any rescue where you don't truly own the horse- they still hold all rights and come and check on them unannounced while they are in your care. I plan on being a forever home and giving great care, but I feel like I can find something else. I don't know...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

I got my mare several years ago via the Internet adoption for $125, and they shipped her from CA to OK for pick up at Paul's Valley. If you don't like the horse once you see it in person, you can generally choose another horse at that site (at least that is the option I was offered). I have been very happy with my Bella....and for the poster who suggested you ignore the requirements because "they probably don't actually check", DON'T. I did have my premises inspected, they weren't pretty, but they were solid and met requirements. As it turned out, it didn't make much difference; she jumped the 5 1/2 ft fence day three to be with the other horses. She was haltered and already pretty gentle, so I left her in the big pasture. She's now five and green broke, never has offered to buck.


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

Bellasmom said:


> I got my mare several years ago via the Internet adoption for $125, and they shipped her from CA to OK for pick up at Paul's Valley. If you don't like the horse once you see it in person, you can generally choose another horse at that site (at least that is the option I was offered). I have been very happy with my Bella....and for the poster who suggested you ignore the requirements because "they probably don't actually check", DON'T. I did have my premises inspected, they weren't pretty, but they were solid and met requirements. As it turned out, it didn't make much difference; she jumped the 5 1/2 ft fence day three to be with the other horses. She was haltered and already pretty gentle, so I left her in the big pasture. She's now five and green broke, never has offered to buck.



I did have someone who was a TIP trainer offer to keep the horse at her place until it is gentled! I am just wondering if I would be getting in over my head, since I have never started a horse from scratch...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If you've never started one, I wouldn't go with an ungentled horse unless you've got the budget for a trainer every step of the way for the next few months until the horse is broke enough for you to ride out/handle on your own.

Even then, after they are "broke", they would still be classified as very green and problems do tend to arise with green horses, so you'd need to have a trainer available to help with whatever might come up.

The 2 I dealt with weren't difficult to break, but it could have gone very badly if I'd handled them even a _little_ bit wrong.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

smrobs said:


> If you've never started one, I wouldn't go with an ungentled horse unless you've got the budget for a trainer every step of the way for the next few months until the horse is broke enough for you to ride out/handle on your own.
> 
> Even then, after they are "broke", they would still be classified as very green and problems do tend to arise with green horses, so you'd need to have a trainer available to help with whatever might come up.
> 
> The 2 I dealt with weren't difficult to break, but it could have gone very badly if I'd handled them even a _little_ bit wrong.


Op-prime example of why I wouldn't touch an unbroke one with a 100 meter pole-you might want to check Emma's FB page today.......mare walking along nicely...then BOOM! Broke loose bucking. Emma held on a LONG time, but the mare eventually got her off. Not for me. never-no way!:wink:


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Plenty of other horses will buck you off. I'm free leasing a welsh cross and he took off bucking out of the blue the other day. I also had a buckskin (QH STB cross) and he was the most unpredictable horse I have ever met. You could never ever trust him not to throw a bucking fit, rear up, or spin out from under you... I was ran over by someone's arabian! 

If you have a good trainer who is strong in natural horsemanship and good with building a solid foundation from the ground, you should not have any issues. People get into trouble when they try to cowboy a mustang and that horse turns out to be too much for them. 

A mustang is not more likely to take off bucking than any other horse. As long as you take your time with training and build up trust first. If you can train a horse straight from the field that hasn't been handled, than you can handle a mustang. 

With all the soundness problems in domestic horses now, a mustang is the way to go. They tend to be small, with good bone, and just seem to hold up well.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Then maybe you need to train one for the OP. ;-)


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

franknbeans - I did see that video of Emma. Terrifying! And so surprising that she didn't get hurt! Thank God. 

I am kind of at a stand still with horses for right now. Hubby and I just found out that we have to move by the end of the summer and are potentially buying a place. Sad to say, a horse may have to wait!


----------

